# Mavic Crossmax st rear axle broken



## miggypop (Mar 30, 2014)

Had an axle break on my 2013 crossmax st. Is this a common problem? I ride with medium speed downhill. Has anyone figured out how to make the axle stronger?
thanks.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

With my previous dealings with Mavic, it might be best to get the wheel repaired and sell it asap. Mavic is not a wheel choice that comes to mind when I think downhill, but more when I think weight weenie xc racer. 

IMHO, get a hand build wheelset for this application. Extensive searching of this forum will provide all the answers you need for a good strong clyde wheelset.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

They are well rated wheels - trail wheels but not DH wheels. You've not said how tall / heavy you are either. The Crossmax has been well received and stuff does sometimes just break.


----------



## miggypop (Mar 30, 2014)

I should have communicated more clearly. SC blur LT 07. Cross country riding. 6' 215 lb. It seems like the wheel set is ok for this type of application. thanks for responding.


----------



## JeffLenosky (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Miggypop, this is the perfect question for me to hop on because that's one of my favorite Mavic wheels and I'm the same weight as you just a little taller. I've been Mavic athlete for years and I choose this wheel for many of my bikes! The Crossmax SX uses the same hub essentially and I even use that wheel for trials and dirt jumping. Here's the deal, prior to Giant switching over to thru axles on their frames I used the bolt on kit for all my bikes. I had one axle break early on and this solved the problem. The hollow axle in the hub is pretty light weight so for guys our size adding a few grams to stiffen things up considerably is the right choice. If you look around the Internet you can see lots of pictures of my bikes running these wheels. If you go that route you'll def be happy. Ask your local Mavic dealer or you can find lots of shops online by Googling "Mavic bolt on rear axle". Hope that info helps!


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Unless it was a QA/QC fail on their part, you might have just demonstrated that it's not an adequate choice for YOUR uses. 215 is over one standard deviation from the average bear, and it would appear Mavic's expenditure of thousands of dollars in R&D removing 20 more grams from the wheelset made them tailored for an application that requires a smaller person.

It sounds like a smartly built set of wheels based on flows might be better for your use, just because the big of weight tradeoff is likely offset by not having to worry about your wheels going forward.


----------



## loball (Jul 10, 2014)

Just had the same exact issue with my rear axle. broke it riding xc/am type terrain. actual broke occurred when I hit a very small jump and landed slightly off camber, didnt crash but that was the end of this ride.

I'm 6'0" 205lbs toss on another ~5lbs with camelback gear.

I may try out the through axle conversion, can't hurt. ...its that or a new wheel set.

here is the part number to replace it from mavic -
308 704 01

hope this helps someone else.


----------



## xoemor (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi.
where did you buy the axle? Online?



loball said:


> Just had the same exact issue with my rear axle. broke it riding xc/am type terrain. actual broke occurred when I hit a very small jump and landed slightly off camber, didnt crash but that was the end of this ride.
> 
> I'm 6'0" 205lbs toss on another ~5lbs with camelback gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## loball (Jul 10, 2014)

You have to order it through a bike shop that carries mavic wheels.

I was fortunate and was covered under warranty, mavic was pretty good about the warranty. Haven't gotten my wheel back though :/



xoemor said:


> Hi.
> where did you buy the axle? Online?


----------



## xoemor (Oct 26, 2011)

I just order the axle to an Austrian online store. Shipped to FL, USA

MAVIC ITS-4 hub axle kit 12 - Buy Online Now!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I've broken two axles, both on what I figured were very small hits. I'm 235 pounds so definitely a Clydesdale. 

But I also have crankbrother Iodines, Stan's flow, and have ridden the generic wheels that come with new bikes and have only had this problem with Mavic Crossmax.


----------



## tecnidiesel (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi! I am 5'10, 190 lbs and just had my ST rear axle break during a normal training ride. I analized it and found that Mavic uses a system with 2 nuts, one on each side, that once tightened, hold everything together. This may be the cause for breakage, as mine seemed to have a torsion break, as if it was twisted. Worse thing: N/A for a month!


----------



## MartinFSR (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like a lot of people are having the same problem... with St and SLR.
so much so that my local bike shop has the axles is stock!
sad to see Mavic does not have a solution to the problem...
one would think they would have a improved axle but that is not case.
they sale you the same thing with it's poor design.


----------

